# Carp-A-polooza



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

The UBA and the IBA along with Camp Chef and Cajun Archery will be hosting Carpapolooza June 5th at Benson Marina located in Northern Utah. My request is simple...If you know ANYONE that's remotely interested in Bowfishing or has ever even brought up the notion that they might want to try bowfishing please bring them. 

Carpapolooza is free to EVERYONE, we'll have multiple boats, a wide variety of bows and arrows to try and Camp Chef is supplying the lunch...again at no charge. The whole idea around this event is simply to create awareness and get more people into bowfishing. 

So, one last time...if you know of anyone that would like to give the sport of bowfishing a try please bring them to Carpapolooza June 5th!!!

See you all there...

Oh and on a side note it's free fishing day statewide so there's no need for a fishing license!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Carp-A-polooze*

Thanks for posting Jeff!!!
This is going to be a fun event.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Carp-A-polooze*

I'll tell ya what Jeff and Josh are correct about this shoot. It's a dang blast!!!
Haven't missed it yet and don't plan to anytime soon.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Carp-A-polooze*

Free mudboat boat rides, free airboat rides, free equipment to use, free lunch and you don't even need a fishing license.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Carp-A-polooze*

I might be there Just to play around in my mm boat. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Carp-A-polooze*



dkhntrdstn said:


> I might be there Just to play around in my mm boat. :mrgreen:


You should be there. I have an extra bow you can shoot.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Carp-A-polooze*



Jeff Bringhurst said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I might be there Just to play around in my mm boat. :mrgreen:
> ...


I just might have to use that bow. :mrgreen:


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Carp-A-polooze*

I'd LOVE to try that, but where is Benson Marina?


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Carp-A-polooze*



tuffluckdriller said:


> I'd LOVE to try that, but where is Benson Marina?


It's in Logan...It's the back water of the Bear River in Cache Valley..


----------



## No Guides (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Carp-A-polooze*

Looking for a Few more Details I am just about an hour away From the benson Marina. I would like to bring my 9 year old girl , My 10 year old boy and my wife up the to try a little bowFishing. Do you or will you have bows for them to try? will they actaully be able to shoot at some carp with those Bows? Its a hard sell to my wife so the more details the better, I could just tell my kids we going for a ride and they would be cool with it. the wife she is a little tougher crowd!!!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Carp-A-polooze*



No Guides said:


> Looking for a Few more Details I am just about an hour away From the Benson Marina. I would like to bring my 9 year old girl , My 10 year old boy and my wife up the to try a little bowfishing. Do you or will you have bows for them to try? will they actually be able to shoot at some carp with those Bows? Its a hard sell to my wife so the more details the better, I could just tell my kids we going for a ride and they would be cool with it. the wife she is a little tougher crowd!!!


LOL...I understand where you're coming from... :lol:

Yes there will be bows to try and YES we'll put EVERYONE on fish...(weather depending)
It's free, with lunch and trust me its a great group of people...

The weather looks good so far...
Hope to see you there!
If you have any other questions please don't hesitate to drop me a line.
Josh 801-721-0297


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Carp-A-polooze*

I wish I could talk my wife into coming but she has some other events going on at the same time.

I am looking forward to this, it will be a blast!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Jeff,
Congrats on your pic on Roughin it Outdoors with the bow.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Jeff,
> Congrats on your pic on Roughin it Outdoors with the bow.


Thanks, I wish I could have watched it. I was out of town over the weekend. I didn't know about it until yesterday.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff,
> ...


look at them on line Jeff.


----------

